# Writing Help Needed



## Jack Belinski (Mar 22, 2017)

I've been a member of Fanfiction.net for a very long time, even longer than I've been a furry, but; but only recently have I decided to post my own work. As it is for most people, writing was a hobby, but I never considered my work good enough to be interesting for others to read. So I decided to launch into a massive undertaking, writing a full length story. I'm not bad grammatically, but my writing needs more detail (at least I think so) and the one area i really suck at is writing anything romantic...not smut, just romantic dialogue truly seems above me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mipha (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi there! 

In what ways do you need help? As in general advice, a reader, a copy editor?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 24, 2017)

Depending on the extent I can help I suppose


----------



## Troj (Mar 25, 2017)

I might be slow to respond, but feel free to message me with excerpts you'd like me to proofread.


----------



## Jack Belinski (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you all! it would be incredibly helpful to have proofreaders!


----------



## reid minnich (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd like to proofread.


----------

